# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  W. Reno & MacArthur

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

Oh wow. There's almost nothing out there! This is mind-boggling to a whippersnapper like me, lol. There's been a ton of stuff out that way for as long as I can remember, so finding out that area was a bunch of fields and farmland only 43 years ago is surreal to me.

----------


## Tritone

That's my old neck of the woods.  I wish it still looked like that.

----------


## bluedogok

A group from our neighborhood used to ride motorcycles at night in the late 70's out to a coffee shop or truck stop out in Yukon and go by the field on the northwest corner. When it was a green wheat field the temperature drop riding by that felt like it was about 20 degrees as soon as you crossed MacArthur next to it.

----------

